# Coat length?



## Kwolf94 (May 4, 2012)

I was wondering what type of coat Schatzi might have. Right now, it seems like a short stock coat, and by short i mean SHORT. I've had several people comment on how she looks like a malinois, and I think its because of her coat length, because her coloring isn't even close to that of a malinois. What age do GSD's usually grow into their coat? She's already 8 months.. and I've seen pics of 6 month olds who are more "plush" than she is. I have no idea what her parents look like, because I got her from a couple who were having family issues, and when I looked up her parents on pedigree database there were no pics available.. so no help there. Part of me is hoping that when she blows her coat this fall it will grow in thicker and longer. Don't get me wrong.. I love her to death. She's my baby. I just want her coat to get a tad longer.. especially her tail.. its so long and thin. :/ I've attached some pics that I took the other day.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Nooo idea. But Schatzi is growing up so fast (':


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

You're in GA. It's been a pretty hot summer this year. My dogs hardly have any coats with all this heat. I think she will get more coat as it cools down, but I don't think she will never have a very full coat. Will be short and tight imo. Sweet looking girl and she sounds very loved!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

By qb's answer, I would guess a little shorter than Koda's? xD


----------



## Kwolf94 (May 4, 2012)

Oh yes she's very loved! I just want my baby to get her feathers. And I could deal with her coat being about Koda's length.. her tail just needs to get fluffier!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

qbchottu said:


> I think she will get more coat as it cools down, but I don't think she will never have a very full coat.


Wow...I must be tired. I meant: I think she will get more coat as it cools down, but she will never have a very full coat.


----------



## Kwolf94 (May 4, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> Wow...I must be tired. I meant: I think she will get more coat as it cools down, but she will never have a very full coat.


Haha its alright.. I knew what you meant


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

She's lovely! And her coat is very close to our Jaeger's coat length. I was wondering if all sables had that length. I personally love it, very easy to take care of. I think her tail will fill out as she grows up, Jaeger's got fuller and he's got a nice 'brush' now.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

She is beautiful. The previous poster that mentioned the heat may have hit it right on the head. My usually plush girl, Raina, hasn't had as thick of a coat this year and we live in Florida where it is hot hot. Her hair is still long, but not as thick as usual. We did go through a bout with allergies but I got that under control before she started to get any bare spots. Your dog will probably have a normal flat coat like Pyrate had.


----------

